# lets play where's waldo, three bugs in photo. Can you find the 3



## falls pa (May 20, 2013)

see below


----------



## falls pa (May 20, 2013)




----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Bee, leaf hopper, and a big ol aphid I think.


----------



## falls pa (May 20, 2013)

Yep, I was focused on the bee, and when I got home and put it on the computer I was surprised to see the other critters in the clover.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I was so focused on the insects I didn't even notice that was clover.....


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Right JRG, I didn't see any bugs either. But that's just me being me.


----------

